# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Fastest way to farm glory?

## xysoulxy

Ok so getting PvP ranks is a pure grind. I am rank 24 atm and need 7500 glory for every rank. While this takes quite long a mate is already rank 39 and needs 45k to rank up.
This is no fun anymore as there is no other progression in pvp than the cosmetic things you can get through ranking up. Playing tournaments does not give much glory either and also got boring.

So what is the best method to farm glory? With 2 people we just capped a point and then the other person capped it and so on... you need ~12 minutes to get to the cap of 350 glory. If there is a faster method then please let me know.

----------


## meplz

Grind. Other then that if you can arrange a match with other people you can get the full amount of glory possible then end the game. IE fix the match, everyone on both sides kills each other a few times then allows the scores to reach 500, alternating wins.

Other then that a few hundred gems bought with some gold will get you a glory boost of 50% for one hour. The cost of a glory boost is only 75 gems which is fairly cheap really.

----------


## xysoulxy

> Grind. Other then that if you can arrange a match with other people you can get the full amount of glory possible then end the game. IE fix the match, everyone on both sides kills each other a few times then allows the scores to reach 500, alternating wins.
> 
> Other then that a few hundred gems bought with some gold will get you a glory boost of 50% for one hour. The cost of a glory boost is only 75 gems which is fairly cheap really.


glory booster only gives you more of the currency but does not let you rank up faster :/
It seems to be faster to just cap a point and let the other team cap it back and so on

----------


## momodari

best is doing tournaments, you get your usual glory, plus 200 rank points for 2nd place, 500 rank points for 1st place. And this + the goodies in the chests.. It's all about the most you get for your time, If i play 3 matches and get 300-300-300 thats 900 rank points. If i play a tournament and get 250-285-250 + 500 at the end. Can make a considerable difference in the long run.

----------


## jpte

If you are just doing random Spvp I would recommend just running around capping points or just standing in the middle of the battle. Defending and guarding and playing defensively; acctually caring about winning almost gives you no Glory.

----------


## meplz

Eff me, sorry got the two confused. : /

----------

